# Nissan GT-R Egoist Photo Gallery: More Pics of the Lxury GT-R



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Announced several months ago, details on the new GT-R Egoist edition were limited – and so were the photos. Nissan has solved that problem by releasing an extensive gallery of pictures of the rare GT-R that features some much-needed luxury updates.

Not that there's anything wrong with the GT-R for the price, but the Egoist raises the car's luxury level to the same height as its performance, putting it on an even keel with the world's most exotics machines in every area.

With the Egoist, owners can select from 20 interior choices with all the interior components being hand-stitched by the experts at Seton Company, Inc. in Germany. The steering wheel features a special GT-R emblem made by Mr. Sakae Kubota, a Japanese lacquer expert, while a Bose audio system is tuned to the ears of each owner. Outside, the Egoist model gets a carbon rear spoiler and titanium exhaust system (from the SpecV model), while special Blue Sword Chrome Rays wheels finish off the package.

More: *Nissan GT-R Egoist Photo Gallery: More Pics of the Lxury GT-R* on AutoGuide.com


----------

